# I can't hear You ??



## Baldy

I need to get some good hearing protection and I was just wondering what some of the others wear on the forum? Who's got some good suggestions.:smt033


----------



## bruce333

I always use double ear protection. Plugs and muffs.

I use E.A.R. Classic and Howard Leight Max Lite for plugs. 29dB and 30dB reduction (and free from work :smt023). I think the Howard Leight plugs conform to my ear canal better then the foam E.A.R. plugs.

For muffs, if I don't need to hear range commands Howard Leight Thunder. If I need to hear talking (or I'm shooting rifles, the Thunder's profile gets in the way) Peltor Tactical 6-S. I only turn on the electronics when I need to hear talking.

I get my hearing checked at work every 2 years. Last report was "normal" for my age (46). The Doc was very pleased that I used double protection when shooting and said my choices of protection were good ones.


----------



## Todd

I use ZEMS. Light weight, good protection, you can hear people talking to you, the seal is not broken by glasses like muffs, and they're pretty cheap.


----------



## Wandering Man

3Reds and I go the combo route: Foam ear plugs and ear muffs.

2400 turned us on to these:

Caldwell's Electronic earmuffs.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpa...caldwellearmuffs_img&utm_medium=homepage22908

Inexpensive, but effective. Midway usually has them for a little over $20.

Otherwise, I might just stick a bullet in my ears and fire away. :numbchuck:

WM


----------



## Mike Barham

I generally just use foam plugs. I like the "Sound Guard" variety, which I get for free from the Guard. I've never found any of the fancier plugs to fit my ear canals well. I shoot outdoors almost exclusively, which helps with the noise. Predeployment hearing test was in normal range for a guy my age, and I've been shooting for 20+ years.

I like the idea of the electronic muffs for classes and matches, but muffs can be instruments of torture in a Phoenix summer.


----------



## bruce333

Wandering Man said:


> Caldwell's Electronic earmuffs.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpa...caldwellearmuffs_img&utm_medium=homepage22908
> 
> Inexpensive, but effective. Midway usually has them for a little over $20.


I've got 2 pair of those for folks I take shooting with me. I think the sound quality of the electronics sucks (compared to the Peltors) but they do work well and they are inexpensive.


----------



## Baldy

I been looking at the Peltors and some of them are fairly expensive but do they do the job? I have had bad ears all my life and I figure it's time to save what little I got. I also been looking at the Leight. I don't mind paying the big bucks but I want them to do the job. 
I been using soft plugs and some cheap muffs. Well I left the range the other day and my one ear rang for about two days so I got to get something better.:watching:


----------



## bruce333

Electronic muffs don't offer any more protection than regular muffs. They just add the ability to hear voices clearly in between shots.

You might want to get custom made plugs.

A good pair of muffs (like the T3 Leights) will help a lot. Sound is conducted through the bone behind your ear and muffs protect that area, where the plugs don't.

Muffs always leak some sound around the temples of shooting glasses. If your plugs don't seal properly...somebody answer the phone!

I always have a problem getting a good seal in my left ear. Which is why I prefer the Max Lite plugs. They just work better for me.


----------



## jimg11

*Ear Protection*

I use Wolf Ears almost 20 years old I wish I had them in the late 1970s and early 1980s. I am starting to get a lot of back ground noise.


----------



## niadhf

I normally use peltor muffs ($20). But like Mike i shoot outside. I am waiting for Surefire's Foxears (? final name?) to actually be available. Electronic plugs.


----------



## gmaske

Wandering Man said:


> 3Reds and I go the combo route: Foam ear plugs and ear muffs.
> 
> 2400 turned us on to these:
> 
> Caldwell's Electronic earmuffs.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpa...caldwellearmuffs_img&utm_medium=homepage22908
> 
> Inexpensive, but effective. Midway usually has them for a little over $20.
> 
> Otherwise, I might just stick a bullet in my ears and fire away. :numbchuck:
> 
> WM


X2 on these little beauties. One of my mikes is out right now but it looks like an easy fix.....just gotta get around to it.


----------



## Baldy

Well I know if 2400 says there OK they will get the job done. I'll have to look at them. Thanks to everybody for the help.


----------



## Guest

Baldy said:


> I been looking at the Peltors and some of them are fairly expensive but do they do the job? I have had bad ears all my life and I figure it's time to save what little I got. I also been looking at the Leight. I don't mind paying the big bucks but I want them to do the job.
> I been using soft plugs and some cheap muffs. Well I left the range the other day and my one ear rang for about two days so I got to get something better.:watching:


I bought a peltors for handgun shooting and within 6 months one side had shorted out. They also eat up the batteries even if you aren't using. For skeet I use foam plugs made by remington mainly because thats whats available and they work just fine. Muffs get in my way when shotgunning for some reason. For handgun and rifle I'll use the muffs. I had a decent pair of the muffs before I bought the Peltors and still use them.


----------



## Wyatt

niadhf said:


> I normally use peltor muffs ($20). But like Mike i shoot outside. I am waiting for Surefire's Foxears (? final name?) to actually be available. Electronic plugs.


The Surefire Sonic Defenders are "coming soon":

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/428/sesent/00

I can't believe anything from Surefire is $10 !!


----------



## bruce333

TerryP said:


> I bought a peltors for handgun shooting and within 6 months one side had shorted out. They also eat up the batteries even if you aren't using.


Which model peltors?

Only time mine have used up the batteries have been when I forgot to turn them off. (Now days I use rechargeable batteries in just about everything)


----------



## Murdoch

I just picked up a pair of SureFire's Sonic Defenders the other day, mainly to use in addition to my earmuffs, but depending on how well they work, possibly as stand-alone protection when shooting outdoors. I'll let ya'll know how they perform - I should be going to the range this week.


----------



## Baldy

Please do report back on what like you and don't like about them Mr Murdock.


----------



## Wyatt

Yes, please report back, i'd like to know as well. That is odd though, that the Surefire website says they are coming soon and you've already bought them. May I ask where and how much? If they are indeed around $10 I'll order a pair on spec.


----------



## bruce333

Wyatt said:


> ... the Surefire website says they are coming soon and you've already bought them.


Nah...the website has them as available to order, $9.95 a pair...
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...r/24306/sesent/00/EP3-Sonic-Defendersandtrade


----------



## niadhf

Wyatt said:


> Yes, please report back, i'd like to know as well. That is odd though, that the Surefire website says they are coming soon and you've already bought them. May I ask where and how much? If they are indeed around $10 I'll order a pair on spec.


Wyatt, I belive (don't quote me on this, its based on an article i read a month or so ago) that the EP3 is different then the (what was called Fox ears). The ones i read a review on were and electronic noise reduction setup. if i understood right.


----------



## Wyatt

Hmm. I must have misunderstood the web page. If you click on the link in my post above it definitely says coming soon. Then below it says $10. I just thought that was what the price was _going_ to be. But now that I re-read it, the $10 is for the standard ones that are currently available and the "coming soon" appears to be for the new model with electronic noise reduction.

Wonder how much those will cost?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

So far, just plugs. The crappy muffs they have at Bud's gun shop are uncomfortable, and my piercings in my upper ears (on both sides) are still kinda sensitive. The plugs work just fine for me. As long as the other gunshots aren't causing me any physical pain, I'm cool. I've listened to loud music for 10+ years, and loud noises don't bother me. On the flip side, I have extremely keen hearing.


----------



## Murdoch

Yeah, they were priced at 19.99 at my local rip-off-shop, but the register girl agreed with me that that sounded too high and charged me about $5 :mrgreen:

I think they are supposed to be about $10. 

Still have not made it to the range, unfortunately, but I'll let you all know what I think.


----------



## Murdoch

Sorry to keep you guys waiting. Finally made it to the range today. On the advice of my shooting buddy for the day, I did not wear them to start out. He has some and said they worked well, but were not quite enough for today.

It was a rainy day, and an indoor range, so the place was packed out. After a while, while he was shooting (it was crowded enough we were sharing a lane) I stepped outside and put the SureFires in under my muffs. I held one side of my muffs out to test them out cautiously, then pulled the muffs off completely. 

I agreed with his opinion - not quite enough for a crowded indoor range with no sound control measures. 

Overall opinion: Pretty slick little plugs. Ridiculously comfortable, and pretty effective while maintaining hearing for conversations and whatnot. Not enough really for a crowded indoor range, but had I been alone, probably enough. They will definitely be my new skeet and outdoor range plugs. Certainly worth the $10.


----------



## Patient_Zero

I do most of my shooting on an indoor range, so I typically use plugs and muffs. Muffs are Peltor Tac6, plugs are Hearos. Hearos
I know it seems to defeat the purpose using plugs with electronic muffs, but the Hearos only dampen 12db, so I can still hear conversation.


----------



## benzuncle

I shoot indoors because that is what is available. I wear Howard Leight in-ear protection and have zero problems with them as long as I wait until they expand after rolling them and inserting them in my ear. They are very comfortable. The last time I went to the range, a friend that went along brought out his Ruger Redhawk 44 Magnum. It was *LOUD* and the concussion knocked empty casings out of the ceiling onto the other shooters! The Howard Leights handled the sound very well; they did nothing for the concussion though! :anim_lol: For me, muffs can sometimes get in the way when shooting a rifle. Here's another thing I learned. I teach a confined spaces class and the DVD we use during the class states that in-ear protection is better than muffs. That was their findings, not mine. I have always been under the impression that muffs were categorically superior. As Mike stated, muffs can get rather stuffy in the heat and in Florida's humidity.


----------



## niadhf

the surefire Fox Ears are out:mrgreen:
holy crap they cost more than most of my guns :smt022 (more even than most hearing aides)

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/428/sesent/00


----------



## Baldy

My wife tried a pair of these Impact Sports at the range the other day and liked them so well she bought a pair. This page has them at $69.00 but she only paid $59.00 at the range.:smt023
http://www.creedmoorsports.com/store/product.php?productid=889169


----------



## niadhf

Thanks Baldy I'll check them out. I was excited about the Fox Ears because (in part) that hat (or one like it) in my avatar is a normal part of my wardrobe, and muffs are kinda hard on it. I didn't expect Surefire to be cheap, but i think more than any 1 gun I own is a little steep.
I'll check yours out and maybe try the $10 thing they have, my local gun shop has them in stock.


----------



## Baldy

Your welcome. I am going to try my wifes once and if I like them I am going to get a pair too. I wear soft plugs and muffs now and I can't hear anybody talking unless their shouting.:smt023


----------

